# For UK based peeps - how much do I get charged if I buy American?



## The Retroblueman (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi all, I am in serious danger of being seduced by EW's current offer of $19.99 per month for a 1 year composer cloud + subscription, particularly as, on my maths, that works out at only £15.20 a month for something that would plug a lot of (mainly choral) holes in my current toolkit. I was wondering though whether it will work out like that when I put my card details in and hit enter. I have separately eyed up things like Simple Sam's signature grand and AI Chorus and note they are only offering prices in USD too.

Anyone know what the deal is?

Many thanks!

R


----------



## Markrs (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi, as your address will be UK, VAT will be added on as you go through the checkout process.

Some companies don’t charge VAT any more for UK customers as we left the EU’s common Tax system (there is a thread about that), and they would need to register for the UK’s Tax system. I still don’t know how that works and whether you would get a bill at a later date.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Mar 30, 2022)

Thank you very much! - I was thinking more about the exchange rate - i.e. for something marked as USD20 would I end up paying GBP20 or would they do a currency conversion in the background?


----------



## Markrs (Mar 30, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> Thank you very much! - I was thinking more about the exchange rate - i.e. for something marked as USD20 would I end up paying GBP20 or would they do a currency conversion in the background?


I can’t remember if they do currency conversion, I believe they do, as most payment processors do that, but sometimes you can select for your debit/credit card to do the currency conversion.


----------



## sumskilz (Mar 30, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> Thank you very much! - I was thinking more about the exchange rate - i.e. for something marked as USD20 would I end up paying GBP20 or would they do a currency conversion in the background?


Whether they do it or your card does, there will be a conversion. It will be the current exchange rate plus a small conversion fee, usually something like 3%.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Mar 30, 2022)

Great, thanks very much both! EW here I come- If this subscription keeps me occupied enough to stop buying new libraries for even the first 6 months then it'll probably pay for itself! That is a mighty big "if" there though😀


----------



## mallux (Mar 30, 2022)

sumskilz said:


> Whether they do it or your card does, there will be a conversion. It will be the current exchange rate plus a small conversion fee, usually something like 3%.


Worth considering getting a Halifax Clarity card if you do this sort of thing often; they don't charge foreign currency transaction fees, so it's a handy for paying in USD or EUR (and convenient for taking on your travels, back when that was a thing). You'd think they would make it back by offering a poor exchange rate, but I've never found that to be the case.


----------

